# Hoppy Bender Review



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Sorry, no pictures yet.
> 
> I've been carrying the 1/2" Hoppy Bender for a couple of months. I started off intending to use it exclusively, but there is a bit of a mental learning curve, and when I'm on a job I really don't want to lose any time, so I've been ignoring it a lot and just using it for a bit now and then. On Thursday and Friday I used it a fair bit, so I'm ready to post more of a review.
> 
> ...


I can see why the guy does not want to try it because it could leed to confusion switching between two types of benders.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I can see why the guy does not want to try it because it could leed to confusion switching between two types of benders.


 That is the primary reason why I kept avoiding it for a couple of months, but now that I've given it a chance I don't think that switching back and forth will be a big problem. I expect that I'll be missing the features of the Hoppy Bender when I use my other ones.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> That is the primary reason why I kept avoiding it for a couple of months, but now that I've given it a chance I don't think that switching back and forth will be a big problem. I expect that I'll be missing the features of the Hoppy Bender when I use my other ones.


Yea thats what happens once you start using something new like that you wont want to use the old ones.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

for reference


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just went down to the dungeon and hauled mine out. I'll have to print out the instructions again. I don't bend much pipe, but I'll give it a try again.


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

It's interesting reading the feedback for this product on here. To be honest, I've never seen such varying opinions on a single product before. Some people love it, and some people love it not so much. :001_huh:

I think a big part of it is comfort level with existing benders -- if you are a 30 year pipe bending vet, it might not be for you. Although, some of our tests have shown that experienced electricians can shave some time off their process too.

Any other feedback would be great to hear. We would love to improve this bender and see if it can catch on. Maybe it just needs clearer/simpler instructions, better demos, etc.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I lost the instructions to mine. I couldn't find a place on your site to download them. I'd like to give it another shot. I don't bend a lot of pipe, so thats why I bought it.


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey nrp3, sorry for the lack of info on our site -- it is extremely out of date right now. We're actually about 1 week away from launching our new website that will be much more useful (I promise). 

I'll PM you some info to get a new set of instructions.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Takes some guts to come on here and speak to us. We do appreciate it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Racky101 said:


> It's interesting reading the feedback for this product on here. To be honest, I've never seen such varying opinions on a single product before. Some people love it, and some people love it not so much. :001_huh:
> 
> I think a big part of it is comfort level with existing benders -- if you are a 30 year pipe bending vet, it might not be for you. Although, some of our tests have shown that experienced electricians can shave some time off their process too.
> 
> Any other feedback would be great to hear. We would love to improve this bender and see if it can catch on. Maybe it just needs clearer/simpler instructions, better demos, etc.


You guys do sell some nice stuff. Your wire bender is great I bought a pair and enjoy using them. I wish they fit 500's. I use a ratchet and breaker bar together with the pair.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Racky101 said:


> It's interesting reading the feedback for this product on here. To be honest, I've never seen such varying opinions on a single product before. Some people love it, and some people love it not so much. :001_huh:
> 
> I think a big part of it is comfort level with existing benders -- if you are a 30 year pipe bending vet, it might not be for you. Although, some of our tests have shown that experienced electricians can shave some time off their process too.
> 
> Any other feedback would be great to hear. We would love to improve this bender and see if it can catch on. Maybe it just needs clearer/simpler instructions, better demos, etc.


Well we think if its new and greenlee doesnt make it its got to be a bad product thats what most electricians would say or think its a mind set .

I can bend pipe with out a training bender!

Who needs that !

What so great about that !

Thats for jerks!



If you come up with a great product thats easy to use and can help the trade most electricians will bitch about it .

Unless you give it away free then its the best tool out .

But dont give a free one out you will never here from them ever i kinda know this my friend !

We used it but i dont bend alot of small pipe we like it but then again dont listen to me iam on a ego trip when it comes to my pipe skills .

Your new bender is great good idea nice like it wish i had that 40 years ago .

Lets just hope you get back all the money you spent on designing it .

Take care


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Thanks for the help. Takes some guts to come on here and speak to us. We do appreciate it.


Always happy to help, nrp3. No guts required, though! As some of you know, I've been an electrician for 35 years so I can handle the chatter. :laughing:

piperunner, I love the comments. You hit the nail on the head with what most Hoppy Bender challengers are saying. Some guys are worried about the hit on their egos if they pick up a tool like that. But, hey, they said the same thing when the helmet, seat belt, and laser pointed scope was introduced, right?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Racky101 said:


> It's interesting reading the feedback for this product on here. To be honest, I've never seen such varying opinions on a single product before. Some people love it, and some people love it not so much. :001_huh:


 It's different enough that a lot of people are going to distrust it just on principle. I've already mentioned several ways you can make small things better about the bender. The instructions are pretty lack-luster. It would be nice to have some guidance as to where the swing-stop is supposed to go: at the leading edge of the line, trailing edge, center...?
Adding a small line with a '5' under it where the arrow normally is on a conventional bender would be a real boon when bending stubs. Subtracting 5" from a measurement is a heck of a lot easier than subtracting 6-3/8". A plumb vial so indicate that the handle is vertical would make anti-dog levels actually useful.

A video that showed some real-world bending instead of the girl with pre-bent pipe would be appreciated by me, even if by nobody else.

As another pointed out, it takes some guts to poke your head in a forum like this, so it's appreciated.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Racky101 said:


> Always happy to help, nrp3. No guts required, though! As some of you know, I've been an electrician for 35 years so I can handle the chatter. :laughing:
> 
> piperunner, I love the comments. You hit the nail on the head with what most Hoppy Bender challengers are saying. Some guys are worried about the hit on their egos if they pick up a tool like that. But, hey, they said the same thing when the helmet, seat belt, and laser pointed scope was introduced, right?



Well your right we kinda know what it takes to market a product in a way its like playing the lotto you can not make everyone happy .

Or should i say hoppy just joking !


Its funny but look at all the hand benders made over the years mostly the same basic shoe with a tiny bit of change to the style.

Look at the old records at the US Patent office and check out the first hand bender ever made where did they get there idea from to me theres better ways to do some of the things we do every day but if we dont make it happen were not productive .

Iam for new inventive ideas ive seen a few tools over the years which made my work easy .

I think today were all spoiled theres much to many products to pick from so its harder to sell a product .

I also feel that big corp manufactures are only interested in home goods a fast buck to market on tv in and out .

If we sell it ok if not will try this but the one man inventor doesnt have a chance in hell today .

If its a product for this trade its tuff to sell because you need to get it out there thats a tuff road even trade shows most of us working electricians dont go to these events and were the ones who actually use tools not the corporate folks from the office .


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I believe you stated before you don't run pipe under 1-1/4". Knowing your way around pipe, can you still sling a hickey? You still teach that?


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mike in Canada said:


> A video that showed some real-world bending instead of the girl with pre-bent pipe would be appreciated by me, even if by nobody else.


We've been getting heat for this from day one. We'll be making a new video with either me or another electrician doing live bends -- hopefully in the next month or two. 

I always thought it would be cool to record some live bending challenges with two equally skilled electricians, one on the Hoppy and one on a standard bender.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Racky101 said:


> We've been getting heat for this from day one. We'll be making a new video with either me or another electrician doing live bends -- hopefully in the next month or two.
> 
> I always thought it would be cool to record some live bending challenges with two equally skilled electricians, one on the Hoppy and one on a standard bender.


That would be cool, especially if you brought in the Brushman to run the stopwatch...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Racky101 said:


> We've been getting heat for this from day one. We'll be making a new video with either me or another electrician doing live bends -- hopefully in the next month or two.
> 
> I always thought it would be cool to record some live bending challenges with two equally skilled electricians, one on the Hoppy and one on a standard bender.


Whatever type of video you guys make, just make sure the girl from the first one is in it somewhere.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I believe you stated before you don't run pipe under 1-1/4". Knowing your way around pipe, can you still sling a hickey? You still teach that?



We still use a hickey put a little tape on them cut the handle off and there good for bending 750 cu . hee hee 

Great for small stub ups when there not plumb after a pour when its hit by someone and bent over a little .

There great for segment bends on small pipe yes we still use them today .

Its hard to find a good solid hand bender today there mostly alu shoes or kinda thin and once there dropped its dog time the older ones had rigid or emt stamped on them but there kinda rare no ones likes a heavy hand bender .

I dont teach i just work .

Take care Nemo


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Racky101 said:


> We've been getting heat for this from day one. We'll be making a new video with either me or another electrician doing live bends -- hopefully in the next month or two.
> 
> I always thought it would be cool to record some live bending challenges with two equally skilled electricians, one on the Hoppy and one on a standard bender.


 A challenge would be cool, for sure, but more important is to show how the consistency of the hoppy bender makes life easier. Show a real-world situation where you need to come out of a box, run across a wall, hop over a pipe, offset once or twice, then land in another box. 
The benefit of the hoppy is the time it saves you in not having to tweak bends to get offsets and saddles straight. Focus on that and you should get some sales.

And fix the head so it stays tight. That's my biggest complaint with it now that I've already marked my 5" stub location.


----------

